# Residence Visa 5 year investor



## Wendyk

Can somebody give me some information on how i can become my residence visa for 5 years as an investor in Egypt? I have my own business here and hear so much different things about how much money this costs and which papers you need. Thank you !!


----------



## PaulAshton

Wendyk said:


> Can somebody give me some information on how i can become my residence visa for 5 years as an investor in Egypt? I have my own business here and hear so much different things about how much money this costs and which papers you need. Thank you !!


Best find out from the visa office in Hurghada as there seem to be no definitive answers as to what qualifies as an investor. Get the person's name then ensure they are there when you submit your application

It appears that 3 - 5 year are being given to people who are legally married to an Egyptian

As it's Egypt the requirements and if it is given out depend on the office and the person on the day.

Tipping government workers is always appreciated, 10 x 10LE notes on the day in a discreet envelope for everyone they can divide up in that office may speed things up and get you the answers you want, these things make them happy and motivated

Generally get as much as possible, have you company adjuster's report, (and copies) 6 months bank statements (stamped, original, copies), 4 passport photos, 2 copies of the first 2 pages of your EU passport, 2 pages of all entry and resident visas (sometimes they only ask for 1 copy) and copy of your property purchase with any relevant documents

Knowing what they are like they will probably shrug and give a 1 year..take someone Egyptian with you both times (at time of query and application)


----------



## hurghadapat

Wendyk said:


> Can somebody give me some information on how i can become my residence visa for 5 years as an investor in Egypt? I have my own business here and hear so much different things about how much money this costs and which papers you need. Thank you !!


Here is some info for you to read through.


Egypt grants legitimate rights for temporary residence to foreign nationals. There are 2 types of residence permits in Egypt. These include Special Residence and Ordinary Residence.

Special Residence – This is usually granted for a period of 10 years and can be renewed after the date of validity. Special residence is granted for those people born or currently living in Egypt.

Ordinary Residence – This is issued with a 3 or 5-year validity to foreign nationals.
3-Year Residence

Non-Egyptian nationals are entitled to obtain a temporary 3-year residence permit in the country. They can renew the permit after its validity. The list below is a detailed information of foreign nationals classified under the temporary 3-year residence.

1. Foreign nationals employed by the public institutions, government, public business sector, and the public company sector.
2. Non-Egyptian nationals receiving monthly pension from the National Authority for pensions and insurances.
3. Palestinians employed by the department for the Governor General of Gaza and retired citizens of Egypt.
4. Spouses of non-Egyptian nationals entitled to an ordinary or special residence.
5. Non-Egyptian nationals employed by the Swiss institute for archeological and architectural research in Egypt.
6. Foreign nationals with approval of a 3-year residence permit from the Ministry of Interior and Local Government.
7. Palestinians residing in Egypt for more than 10 years and in possession of travel documents issued by Egyptian authorities.
5-Year Residence

Non-Egyptian nationals are entitled to obtain a temporary 5-year residence permit. Non-Egyptian nationals belonging to the categories listed below are entitled to a 5-year residence permit.

1. Spouses of the non-nationals entitled with an ordinary residence.
2. Adult children with mothers entitled to ordinary, special, or 5-year residence.
3. Spouses and widows of Egyptian nationals.
4. Individuals below sixty years and above residing in Egypt for 10 years.
5. Individuals with mothers and fathers granted Egyptian citizenship.


----------



## hhaddad

Don't try the envelope of 100 l.e. as the last person I knew tried this a couple of months ago in Cairo went to the counter and tried and was immediately arrested spent 4 days in the hole and sent home. Things have changed.


----------



## PaulAshton

hurghadapat said:


> Non-Egyptian nationals are entitled to obtain a temporary 5-year residence permit. Non-Egyptian nationals belonging to the categories listed below are entitled to a 5-year residence permit.
> 
> 1. Spouses of the non-nationals entitled with an ordinary residence.
> 2. Adult children with mothers entitled to ordinary, special, or 5-year residence.
> 3. Spouses and widows of Egyptian nationals.
> 4. Individuals below sixty years and above residing in Egypt for 10 years.
> 5. Individuals with mothers and fathers granted Egyptian citizenship.


Must have changed from the government website that perhaps has not been updated which is down at the moment

http://www.moiegypt.gov.eg/English/.../ForignersServices/EkametAlAganeb/residence5/

Myself and family members only have 1 year as "nobody seems to know" 

I thought tips were standard for low paid government workers looks like they are not, I have an allergy to latex gloves and broom handles so I guess next time it's out the question


----------



## hurghadapat

hhaddad said:


> Don't try the envelope of 100 l.e. as the last person I knew tried this a couple of months ago in Cairo went to the counter and tried and was immediately arrested spent 4 days in the hole and sent home. Things have changed.[/QUOT
> 
> There are times and places for trying to use the backsheesh method but when it comes to getting a visa it was never as far as i know the accepted thing to do.


----------



## hhaddad

hurghadapat said:


> hhaddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try the envelope of 100 l.e. as the last person I knew tried this a couple of months ago in Cairo went to the counter and tried and was immediately arrested spent 4 days in the hole and sent home. Things have changed.[/QUOT
> 
> There are times and places for trying to use the backsheesh method but when it comes to getting a visa it was never as far as i know the accepted thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> tell that to paul ashton
Click to expand...


----------



## hurghadapat

hhaddad said:


> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell that to paul ashton[/
> 
> 
> :nono::nono: Would be wasting my time....he knows it all.:yawn:
Click to expand...


----------



## hhaddad

hurghadapat said:


> hhaddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell that to paul ashton[/
> 
> 
> :nono::nono: Would be wasting my time....he knows it all.:yawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that a newbie could take his advice with disastrous concequences and that is not the idea of this forum we're trying to help them not get them thrown out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## expatagogo

hhaddad said:


> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hhaddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that a newbie could take his advice with disastrous concequences and that is not the idea of this forum we're trying to help them not get them thrown out.
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger problem, I think, is that PA's sense of humor gets lost. Personally, I think the guy is funny and makes me giggle about day-to-day life in Egypt. Of course, for the unknowing (or unwilling), it could lead to a disaster.
> 
> The valuable lesson here is to find a lawyer and ask. And do not, whatever you do, try to slip an immigration officer money. While that used to work (and really, it did), it won't anymore because government employees are trying to (for the most part) distance themselves from anything that smacks of the regime. Things are changing and they want to keep their jobs and their security.
> 
> Good luck, OP, and let us know what you find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PaulAshton

I can assure you I was not being malicious..

The lawyer here I had was useless and said we could get 5 year, the office said we could only get 1 year but we did get it in less than 10 minutes rather than 1 hour

We would have had it in 5 minutes had the staff not been running around asking each other


----------



## hurghadapat

PaulAshton said:


> I can assure you I was not being malicious..
> 
> The lawyer here I had was useless and said we could get 5 year, the office said we could only get 1 year but we did get it in less than 10 minutes rather than 1 hour
> 
> We would have had it in 5 minutes had the staff not been running around asking each other


Right here goes again....and this info was updated in 2011


Residency Visa Egypt
Available Residency Visa's in Egypt.


1) Spouse of an Egyptian Citizen. (3 or 5 year residency ) Husband must fill in appropriate form at the Mogamma Cairo and a 3 or 5 year resident visa will be issued within one week of applying. This 3-5 year residency visa DOES NOT allow the spouse to work in Egypt.

2) Owner of a REGISTERED property exceeding US $ 50,000. ( 1 year residency renewable ) (note: the property must be registered with the local council and the applicant must be registered to pay property tax and all documents must have the applicant as the official owner of the property. Applicants living in compounds which are still technically registered with the company and not yet handed to the owners will NOT be able to apply for residency. You MUST show proof that you OWN the property.)

3) Investment of US$ 50,000 in an Egyptian company with an Egyptian partner in one of the recognised companies. ( 1 year residency renewable )

4) Divorcee or widow of an Egyptian citizen showing divorce documents.
( 1 year residency )

5) Anyone over 60 years of age after living continuously in Egypt for 10 years.
( 1 year residency )

Note: Investors investing US$50,000 in an Egyptian Bank for the duration of the residency is no longer acceptable.


----------



## hhaddad

I can confirm that with a correction it takes 2 weeks.


----------



## hhaddad

hurghadapat said:


> Right here goes again....and this info was updated in 2011
> 
> 
> Residency Visa Egypt
> Available Residency Visa's in Egypt.
> 
> 
> 1) Spouse of an Egyptian Citizen. (3 or 5 year residency ) Husband must fill in appropriate form at the Mogamma Cairo and a 3 or 5 year resident visa will be issued within one week of applying. This 3-5 year residency visa DOES NOT allow the spouse to work in Egypt.
> 
> 2) Owner of a REGISTERED property exceeding US $ 50,000. ( 1 year residency renewable ) (note: the property must be registered with the local council and the applicant must be registered to pay property tax and all documents must have the applicant as the official owner of the property. Applicants living in compounds which are still technically registered with the company and not yet handed to the owners will NOT be able to apply for residency. You MUST show proof that you OWN the property.)
> 
> 3) Investment of US$ 50,000 in an Egyptian company with an Egyptian partner in one of the recognised companies. ( 1 year residency renewable )
> 
> 4) Divorcee or widow of an Egyptian citizen showing divorce documents.
> ( 1 year residency )
> 
> 5) Anyone over 60 years of age after living continuously in Egypt for 10 years.
> ( 1 year residency )
> 
> Note: Investors investing US$50,000 in an Egyptian Bank for the duration of the residency is no longer acceptable.


This only applies to those who have married here at the registry office marriage "ORFI" DOES NOT COUNT.


----------



## hurghadapat

hhaddad said:


> This only applies to those who have married here at the registry office marriage "ORFI" DOES NOT COUNT.


Lol...and did i ever say that an orfi was acceptable  also you may find it is not available if it is a second marriage on the the egyptian husbands side.


----------



## PaulAshton

Based on that I wonder how new people will get a resident visa if they do not own the property as you need the resident visa to purchase, it would also mean that foreigners are unable to rent unless you fall into categories 1, 4 and 5 :confused2:


----------



## hurghadapat

PaulAshton said:


> Based on that I wonder how new people will get a resident visa if they do not own the property as you need the resident visa to purchase, it would also mean that foreigners are unable to rent unless you fall into categories 1, 4 and 5 :confused2:


Think you are confusing a one year extended tourist visa with a one year resident visa Sah


----------



## hhaddad

hurghadapat said:


> Lol...and did i ever say that an orfi was acceptable  also you may find it is not available if it is a second marriage on the the egyptian husbands side.


No you didn't I put it in as I have met a some expat women who think it's official and don't understand it.


----------



## Wendyk

Thank you for the information.

Was at the visa office in Hurghada and the application of a resident visa when you own a company needs to be done in Cairo.

I'm not married to an Egyptian and have a company without and Egypt partner. With egypt partner the company would cost me L.E. 1000 without Egypt partner but 3 Europeans its costed me L.E. 62500. I was called by the national security officer of Hurghada to tell me I need resident visa. Hope I will get one !!!

I forgot to tell that i was meeting a lawyer here in Hurghada. His fee is L.E. 8000 to apply for me the visa and told me the visa will cost me L.E. 1500. Anybody know something about this?? It looks like alot of money. I was thinking I will go to cairo by myself to apply.


----------



## PaulAshton

Wendyk said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Was at the visa office in Hurghada and the application of a resident visa when you own a company needs to be done in Cairo.
> 
> I'm not married to an Egyptian and have a company without and Egypt partner. With egypt partner the company would cost me L.E. 1000 without Egypt partner but 3 Europeans its costed me L.E. 62500. I was called by the national security officer of Hurghada to tell me I need resident visa. Hope I will get one !!!
> 
> I forgot to tell that i was meeting a lawyer here in Hurghada. His fee is L.E. 8000 to apply for me the visa and told me the visa will cost me L.E. 1500. Anybody know something about this?? It looks like alot of money. I was thinking I will go to cairo by myself to apply.


I took a friend today to El Tur, Sharm for the extension of his resident visa.

He took his property details, as property is going through registration a copy of the power of attorney all went straight forward.

There were no indications of other fees you have indicated, best get the details what you need from Mogamma.

The person I spoke to was very nice and down to earth, I said sometimes I feel that the
government want foreigners to leave and the response was (exact words) "no we want them to stay this will never happen" (I assume with reference to people leaving) Slightly comforting although they don't make the immigration rules. First time I cam across anyone who speaks english who could provide some clarity..

The person I got the information from said 50 piastres I gave her 1LE to avoid going into prison you can't even get a can of miranda for that 

So they do 5 year, a few hoops to jump through as you own a business you will be clever enough to know what documents you should need, company adjuster report, original bank statements etc.

For myself I queried the 5 year and was told it is processed in Cairo so they do 5 year, the fee is 203.10 LE so you are getting ripped off by him saying 1500LE 

They looked at the documents I provided and said they should suffice but before heading to Cairo find out the particulars to save you the journey, perhaps some kind soul currently in Cairo can do a run for you when they for any extension they might have I am not headed up before school holidays 

Good luck your resident visa should be painless


----------



## Guest

Wendyk said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Was at the visa office in Hurghada and the application of a resident visa when you own a company needs to be done in Cairo.
> 
> I'm not married to an Egyptian and have a company without and Egypt partner. With egypt partner the company would cost me L.E. 1000 without Egypt partner but 3 Europeans its costed me L.E. 62500. I was called by the national security officer of Hurghada to tell me I need resident visa. Hope I will get one !!!
> 
> I forgot to tell that i was meeting a lawyer here in Hurghada. His fee is L.E. 8000 to apply for me the visa and told me the visa will cost me L.E. 1500. Anybody know something about this?? It looks like alot of money. I was thinking I will go to cairo by myself to apply.


Take care of being milked! you need an honest Egyption to help you


----------

